# Monsterpalooza



## Fiend4Halloween (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey boils and ghouls, if any of you are here in SoCal, or near, Monsterpalooza will be going on in Burbank May 29-31. Vendors, LOTS of efx artist and companies, music bands, demonstrations, documentaries, discussions...well here, see for yourself, and hope to see you there!! Welcome to Eliot Brodsky's Rubber Room


----------

